# Sending Money to UK



## Jordanbasset (Jun 11, 2014)

Can some one give me advice about the best way to send money from Abu Dhabi to the UK
Many thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Easiest and best exchange rate is through one of the many currency exchange companies that you find in all the shopping malls.
Take your passport and ID the first time that you use them along with your UK account details - they will then set this up on their system and you will only need to quote your phone number in future - to pull up all the details.
You give them the cash in AED and a few days later the money electronically transfers into your UK account.
If transferring large amounts - always haggle the rate compared with that on their electronic display.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jordanbasset (Jun 11, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Easiest and best exchange rate is through one of the many currency exchange companies that you find in all the shopping malls.
> Take your passport and ID the first time that you use them along with your UK account details - they will then set this up on their system and you will only need to quote your phone number in future - to pull up all the details.
> You give them the cash in AED and a few days later the money electronically transfers into your UK account.
> ...


Thanks Steve, much appreciated


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Jordanbasset said:


> Can some one give me advice about the best way to send money from Abu Dhabi to the UK
> Many thanks


I did as steve suggested and used the Lulu's exchange in Al Whada Mall. On the first visit they took all the ID details and a photo and within a few minutes I had a card printed for future use so all I needed was that card whenever I transfered money. They also operate what they call the swift transfer. If you get there when they open or before 10 then sometimes the money is in your UK bank the same day or if not then the next day. This was the quickest I could find but you have to insist on a swift transfer and there is a fee of 45AED per transfer


----------



## Jordanbasset (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Andy


----------



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

Andy17 said:


> I did as steve suggested and used the Lulu's exchange in Al Whada Mall. On the first visit they took all the ID details and a photo and within a few minutes I had a card printed for future use so all I needed was that card whenever I transfered money. They also operate what they call the swift transfer. If you get there when they open or before 10 then sometimes the money is in your UK bank the same day or if not then the next day. This was the quickest I could find but you have to insist on a swift transfer and there is a fee of 45AED per transfer


Hi andy,
Does the 45aed apply to certain ammount or unlimited?


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

ashburn said:


> Hi andy,
> Does the 45aed apply to certain ammount or unlimited?


unlimited I think. I transferred 3 different amounts and the charge was 45 AED each time


----------



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

Andy17 said:


> unlimited I think. I transferred 3 different amounts and the charge was 45 AED each time


Thanks man..


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I use internet banking. Rates are not always as good as money exchange but the impact is minimal. Completely hassle free and I can do it from my computer. ADCB offer a certain number of free international transactions per month, I think. NBAD which I use have offers from time-to-time when it is free (usually throughout Ramadan and a couple other periods per year);otherwise it's 45 AED per transaction. The money usually reaches my UK account within a few hours if I send it Mon-Thu (maximum about 12 hours).


----------



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

AlexDhabi said:


> I use internet banking. Rates are not always as good as money exchange but the impact is minimal. Completely hassle free and I can do it from my computer. ADCB offer a certain number of free international transactions per month, I think. NBAD which I use have offers from time-to-time when it is free (usually throughout Ramadan and a couple other periods per year);otherwise it's 45 AED per transaction. The money usually reaches my UK account within a few hours if I send it Mon-Thu (maximum about 12 hours).


Thanks Alex, i would preffer the internet banking coz it save time.


----------

